# blogging tips...



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I just started my blog today...

www.richmondpainting.wordpress.com

check it out...give me some tips..things to do...or not too...

any thing to help with seo and optimization would be help full

i believe we will be adding it to my new website after its done being re designed also...


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I like it.

Tip: put a link to it from your site. Make sure it opens in a separate window. You don't want prospective clients leaving your site.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks...yea were going to add it to my website as soon as it is done being redesigned.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tip: actually do it consistently. Too many people start them, do 2 posts and think its all set or lose interest. You have to blog alot for a blog to have any real meaning, otherwise it works against you.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Since this is an off site page, I would leave the link off of my website but, I would use a text link back to my website in every blog post I wrote. For example: highlight where you write "richmond painters" and turn those words into a link back to your site. That's how the spiders follow pages and index them. Those spiders log that text link and use it for relevancy determination.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Keep it interesting, long, and keep it going.
Consistency is best.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i think i get what your saying about "text link" make the key words link the reader back to my website? right ?

This is going to become a page on my website...eventually tho...

when i put the link to my website in the bottom of the blog does that help with seo? same thing on facebook and twitter too?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Agree with the above comments 100% :thumbsup:
Also, if you are committed to it, I would suggest not using the .com, but using your own hosting and the .org version.
Here is an article about the difference.
You can switch later, but it will be more work.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

sounds like its just about making your blog custom? im just in it for seo


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> sounds like its just about making your blog custom? im just in it for seo


So, whatcha gonna write about?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

mostly past jobs... not a big fan of the do your self tips and what not...
i do like how some blogs are really customized.. lol.. i probably head that way eventually...once i get a few under my belt and play around with all the settings and stuff


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> mostly past jobs... not a big fan of the do your self tips and what not...


If your writing purely for seo, it really doesnt matter what you write about. Just stock it up with your richmond interior exterior painter pressure washer color consultant phrases and get that sucker ranking!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> sounds like its just about making your blog custom? im just in it for seo


Well, then just stick with Footbridge and let them fill it with keywords.
If you are not doing it to share good content and inform customers in a meaningful way, meaning using your content to enhance your services, as opposed to SEO tactics. Tess just wrote a good post about it here.

Funny, I posted my comment there before I read your response.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

yea... but i can make my key words...links to my web page?that helps? does leaving the link at the bottom help?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> yea... but i can make my key words...links to my web page?that helps? does leaving the link at the bottom help?


I always put the link right at the top. Easier for spiders to crawl over. They hit it on the way in and out of your site that way.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

my footbridge site should be up in a few days but this is actually for my other site.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> my footbridge site should be up in a few days but this is actually for my other site.....


Are you trying to compete with yourself? :jester:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

lol honestly i dont know.... i had my original site before i signed up with foot bridge...i actually gave some one a deposit to re design it about 3-4 weeks before i found fb.... but considering fb was so highly recomended and a good deal.. i couldnt pass it up....i also got a deal from a friend on the other site....aaron said if i want... if they both rank...we could switch his to a commercial only painting site....which i may do eventually...just depends if they both rank.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> lol honestly i dont know.... i had my original site before i signed up with foot bridge...i actually gave some one a deposit to re design it about 3-4 weeks before i found fb.... but considering fb was so highly recomended and a good deal.. i couldnt pass it up....i also got a deal from a friend on the other site....aaron said if i want... if they both rank...we could switch his to a commercial only painting site....which i may do eventually...just depends if they both rank.....


What if they cancel each other out? 

:jester:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

honestly i really dont know..ive seen guys on here with multiple sites...idk never really thought that it could hurt?


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> honestly i really dont know..ive seen guys on here with multiple sites...idk never really thought that it could hurt?


I have 2 sites myself, nothing wrong with that. I have a FB site as well as another that i blog on and update content on regularly. keeping a website up to date by using blogs, pics and work blogs is alot of work , but imo worth it, it says alot about ones character.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i just hope i made the right descion... kept my domain name which was about 2 years old and had fb find a new one...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

im so lost on trying to set up the back links ....any help?

vivid painting...how do your sites rank? how long have you had them?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> i think i get what your saying about "text link" make the key words link the reader back to my website? right ?
> 
> This is going to become a page on my website...eventually tho...
> 
> when i put the link to my website in the bottom of the blog does that help with seo? same thing on facebook and twitter too?



You use text links in an article because you can use the keywords that you are trying to rank for. That is not achieved with a link at the end or on a blogroll. In fact, there is evidence that Google ignores those. In paragraph text links appear more natural. 

I recommend keeping this site just for SEO linkbacks to your site and not cross linking from your actual website. You can do any real writing and interaction (like Vermont Scott does) on your own domain later. 

The power of a link is determined by where it comes from. The page Rank and relevance are huge for "link juice". Your blog on the wordpress site will have very low strength in terms of link juice. Now pretend Sherwin Williams linked to you from their home page. They have a PR6. You would instantly move to number one ahead of all competition because Google trusts Sherwin Williams as an authority on painting. 

Google wants to see a variety of links coming from many places. Social media, Youtube videos, articles on e-zines, lenses, relevant directories are all parts of the equation. If you don't have one, make a Google+ page. Google is linking them directly into search results and it will be a good place to send people to give you good reviews.


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> im so lost on trying to set up the back links ....any help?
> 
> vivid painting...how do your sites rank? how long have you had them?


you worry too damn much. make educated decisions and roll with them, you will be fine. my vivid site ranks well, my FB site is begining to rank well. have faith and give them time you will do well.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

so you are saying dont add this blog to my page..just keep it for back linking and maybe find a diffrent blog to add to my actual webpage...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i started a google blog today...this is my 2nd blog...dont pay attetion to the links...as to where they go..website is being redone as we speak ..i did figure it out how to back link it...google seems much easier than wordpress....

www.richmondpainting.blogspot.com

I also checked out e-zines...seems like more tip and diy kinda thing...good idea?

lenses...couldnt find any blog like that...

any others you guys suggest?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> i started a google blog today...this is my 2nd blog...dont pay attetion to the links...as to where they go..website is being redone as we speak ..i did figure it out how to back link it...google seems much easier than wordpress....
> 
> www.richmondpainting.blogspot.com


You want your head to spin even more? You should buy domains and point them to those blogs.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i did see on wordpress where you can buy like .org or. net? is that what your talking about then linking to another blog?


pressure pro..kinda off topic...my designer is in the process of buying multiple domains above and beyond www.richmondpaintingofwi.com. im not totally sure what his plan is...something about the same page but structured towards another county..i think... he said i will have a total of 5 domain names all going to the same site.... Good idea...you have any thoughts on that?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> You want your head to spin even more? You should buy domains and point them to those blogs.


pressure pro...i really appreciate the help... ive read alot of your posts and you really seem to know what your doing.... i read you did all your own seo and do very well for your self....so ill take in whatever you have for me...


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> pressure pro...i really appreciate the help... ive read alot of your posts and you really seem to know what your doing.... i read you did all your own seo and do very well for your self....so ill take in whatever you have for me...



Let me sum this up first. I'm an ordinary guy with a (somewhat) educated guess on Google. No one knows for certain what they look for and it is always changing. I say this because I am capable of giving as much bad advice as the next guy. I've had success nationally ranking sites based upon what I have done. That doesn't mean I am qualified to guide you over a person that does this for a living. :: end of disclaimer::

Buying a bunch of domains and pointing them at one site is a waste of time and money. A domain has to be ranked by itself. That means it needs inlinks, age, and not be a temporary redirect. The domain is only going to be as strong as the site it is pointing to. See everything that goes into making a domain rank? You would have to do that for every domain you own. Just something to keep in mind.

The reason I would recommend a few of those domain names pointing at a blog is because you can a) build its rank and b) retain ownership of that domain. Ranking a page for blogger or wordpress is bad business (to me). 

I know this is very confusing. That's because it is.. its very complex building a web of powerful sites that all point to you. What guys said about consistent writing is important on your main site. Keep your main informative blog there (or leave it off if you are not inclinced to write) and use these auxillary blogs to help with SEO. Don't get overly caught up in them. You are only going to get so much juice from any one domain. The main thing to use your blogs for is long tail keyword searches. That's another whole topic. Someone searching for "painter to paint my Richmond home" would be an example of long tail keyword search.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

so my links should all be sent back to my main website? right?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

They should be sent back to the webpage that you want to rank for that particular keyword(s). Its better to not try and rank the homepage for every one of your keywords.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

does it matter which blog i add to my web site?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Host your own blog right on the site. Most servers have WordPress built right into them. With that though, you commit yourself to keeping it updated.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

considering im about to have two web pages.....would it be a good or bad idea...to link both sites in one blog?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> considering im about to have two web pages.....would it be a good or bad idea...to link both sites in one blog?


Think of a website as merely a collection of webpages. Your home page is one webpage. Your residential services page is one webpage. All webpages rank independently of one another. Google Bots don't understand the meaning of "websites" like we think of them. They just go page by page and the algorithm determines the authority of that page in relevance to keywords.

Confused yet? 

I would make all links from my blog ONE WAY, coming FROM the blog TO a webpage on my site(s). I would not link my site to the blogs. The reason requires more explanation than I will get into. When you use your blog for SEO, don't just link to your home page. Linking to other pages strengthens them, then the whole site gets stronger via internal link structure.

:blink:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

so it would be okay.. to link a couple different key words to different pages on either web site?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> so it would be okay.. to link a couple different key words to different pages on either web site?


It would be a good thing.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cool.. i jus wrote another.. now i just have to find out how to find the domains of the indiviual pages....

can i use to many links in one blog? is too many bad?


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> Tip: actually do it consistently. Too many people start them, do 2 posts and think its all set or lose interest. You have to blog alot for a blog to have any real meaning, otherwise it works against you.


Not that I would EVER neglect my blog. :no: LOL

But why would it work against you? I understand that it wouldn't help but... is it a keyword density thing?


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

GrantsPainting said:


> Not that I would EVER neglect my blog. :no: LOL
> 
> But why would it work against you? I understand that it wouldn't help but... is it a keyword density thing?


You have a nice blog. I think he meant it would work against you, in that without updated quality content, websites begin to drop. Most painters i know dont blog and no longer rank.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

is there any way to figure out how much blogging really helps? 

I have two now (word press and blogspot) might check out e-zines i think it is...

Ive been switching back and forth writing one a day....

also is there a way to find out what key words i should be concentrating on? other than googling key words and doing it the hard way......


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> is there any way to figure out how much blogging really helps?
> 
> I have two now (word press and blogspot) might check out e-zines i think it is...
> 
> ...


I started my blog in September or around there. Yes Ive spent countless hours writing and researching things to write about. It becomes a learning process too!

Squirrel. Anyway from then to now. About 4 months... I rank number one for some things and first page for most of the rest. I score absolute first page and usually above the map in Greenwood IN which is a sub of Indianapolis. Millions of people tons of competition. I do no other seo other than the research on keyword and blogging. Id say it works, but man its labor intensive. Learn to love it. Its fun AND helps people that don't want to hire a painter anyway. It sure cuts into the under-cutters though.:thumbsup:


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

vividpainting said:


> You have a nice blog. I think he meant it would work against you, in that without updated quality content, websites begin to drop. Most painters i know dont blog and no longer rank.


Thank you. You must have steered clear of my early work. LOL

When you say they "dont blog anymore". Do you mean like they are neglecting it for a few months or a few years? I sure dont plan on writing too much during the summer months but there's always rain days. 

Right now I think I have to get rid of some social. I simply cant do FB, Twitter, Google+, LinkedIn, and then FB and Google + have personal and business pages. Makes me kinda dizzy. If I were to trim the fat I would def. keep twitter and probably google+ just because I want them to love me like fat kids love cake. Any suggestions anybody?


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

GrantsPainting said:


> Thank you. You must have steered clear of my early work. LOL
> 
> When you say they "dont blog anymore". Do you mean like they are neglecting it for a few months or a few years? I sure dont plan on writing too much during the summer months but there's always rain days.
> 
> Right now I think I have to get rid of some social. I simply cant do FB, Twitter, Google+, LinkedIn, and then FB and Google + have personal and business pages. Makes me kinda dizzy. If I were to trim the fat I would def. keep twitter and probably google+ just because I want them to love me like fat kids love cake. Any suggestions anybody?


Most contractors in my area do not blog at all. its probably close to 90 % of people in my area that put up a site and do literally nothing with it. Most sites here have few pics, no job articles, literally no content.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

vividpainting said:


> Most contractors in my area do not blog at all. its probably close to 90 % of people in my area that put up a site and do literally nothing with it. Most sites here have few pics, no job articles, literally no content.


Painting and marketing aren't exactly the same skill set. LOL

I notice that you and a couple other painters on here have a service page for many services where as I simply list a bunch of services. I think would help my site quite a bit too. Especially since I see two local competitors that rank well also do the same thing. 

PS you are throwing a few 404's on your signature line.


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

GrantsPainting said:


> Painting and marketing aren't exactly the same skill set. LOL
> 
> I notice that you and a couple other painters on here have a service page for many services where as I simply list a bunch of services. I think would help my site quite a bit too. Especially since I see two local competitors that rank well also do the same thing.
> 
> PS you are throwing a few 404's on your signature line.


Absolutely, that's why i think most are better off hiring someone unless they have the time and willingness to learn. The more good pages one has the better off you are. since they all rank independently it definitely could be a good thing.


----------

